# CHANGEMENT DES ICONES DU DOCK



## Floflo's mac (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis vraiment une sous-douée de l'informatique et je pensais qu'en passant sous mac mes problèmes seraient résolus mais en fait ils ne le sont qu'à moitié...

Je souhaite changer mes icones du dock. J'ai donc -en tant que sous douée- lue tous les forums, je suis allée sur le site de mac pour trouver les sites officiels des icones; je les ai télécharger sans problème mais, je n'arrive pas à changer toutes mes applications...
Je n'ai pour le moment pu changer seulement iPhoto, Picasa, aMSN et le fichier document...

J'ai vraiment tout essayé -à mon niveau- c.a.d. que j'ai essayé de déverouiller mes applications -pour certaines c'est comme ça que j'ai pu changer l'icone-, j'ai essayé de changer le format... mais rien y fait.

Pour voir si je fais bien la manip -ça a marché 4 fois- voila ce que je fais:

j'ouvre l'application avec commande+i ensuite j'ouvre l'icone de remplacement, je fais pomme+c sur le nouvel icone puis pomme+v sur l'ancien icone et la l'horrible petit bruit (bbrrup) qui m'indique que la manipulation n'a pas marché alors j'appuie sur le verrou en bas a droite, je rentre mon mot de passe et je recommence pomme+c/pomme+v mais cela ne marche pas tout le temps...

S'il vous plait, pouvez vous m'aider????

Merci mille fois d'avance


----------



## boddy (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu n'es pas dans le bon forum. Tu aurais dû poser ta question dans le Forum Customisation qui lui-même se trouve tout en haut du  Forum Max OS X?

Tu peux aussi faire une Recherche dans ce Forum, tu verras que plusieurs app. existent pour réaliser ce que tu veux.


----------



## Floflo's mac (19 Février 2010)

Merci... comme quoi ma nullité en informatique atteint tous les niveaux...


----------

